# air cylinders



## marc-25 (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

very interesting..

..so what about it?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Pretty?


----------



## marc-25 (Mar 3, 2003)

Sorry, I didn't know if it got posted Anyway Here's a dumb question but I'm asking anyway! I would like to know if it is possible to drift while using a air ride suspension?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

air rides! fook yea!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

im sure you could but i wouldn't recommend it.. i dont know how well air ride suspension systems perform but i would recommend a coil over system designed for drifting such as Tein HE


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

air ride suspension sucks ass. well, depending on how much money you spend on it, of course. my cousin has his Chevy truck on air bags, and it's a horrible ride. it bounces just as much as a car on cut springs and stock shocks/struts. 

it's mainly used for show cars that don't see a lot of heavy driving (i.e. racing, auto-x'ing, drifting, etc.). and the way i see it, it's a cheaper way to make your car hop, if you don't have the cash to hook up a hydraulic system.


----------



## mini hardbody (Apr 23, 2004)

esyip said:


> air ride suspension sucks ass. well, depending on how much money you spend on it, of course. my cousin has his Chevy truck on air bags, and it's a horrible ride. it bounces just as much as a car on cut springs and stock shocks/struts.
> 
> it's mainly used for show cars that don't see a lot of heavy driving (i.e. racing, auto-x'ing, drifting, etc.). and the way i see it, it's a cheaper way to make your car hop, if you don't have the cash to hook up a hydraulic system.


actually, a correctly setup and engineered air ride system can be superior to a static suspension. air ride technologies did a lot of track testing and were able to turn up to 3 second faster lap times on a road course. This is because you can dial in the system psi by psi. Basically changing your spring rate.

and as far as pricing goes, air ride is equivalent to hydraulics. Sometimes more expensive depending on your options. 

I have heard from some people in the industry that air ride technologies is developing an import line with options for road course and drift applications, but this is still in the works


----------



## mini hardbody (Apr 23, 2004)

K Sport Airtech Pro Air Suspension Kits from HorsepowerFreaks


----------

